# Overwhelmed with Moving



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

We have moved to three different rentals in the last three years while we are building our home. The next move is to the new house. I have the rental to move plus a storage unit. We have five kids and I know there are clothes and toys everywhere that are outgrown. Any ideas on organizing a big move? I am not getting much done because when I am overwhelmed I can't focus. My kids ages are 14 girl, 13 boy, 11 boy, 9 girl and 5 girl. Should I create a hand me down system for clothing and toys from what is in storage or is it a waste of time? I can get rid of most little boy stuff as the boys are roughly the same size. When we had our own house I was organized but things have gotten out of hand in rentalville. We stored a lot of items that we would have pitched if we would have realized that we would be renting for three years.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been reading and enjoying this forum for quite a while now and forget that the way it gets to be so enjoyable is through anticipation so I'm jumping in!
My advice would be to de-clutter before or as you pack.
You don't want to box up items that you have no use for!!!
How about giving the younger ones a definite number of toys to take and include a choice or two from the outgrown toys of the older ones and donate the rest.
If you have access to The Tightwad Gazette check out her clothing system for her children.It seems to work quite well.
Good luck with the move!
God bless,
Helen(grammea)


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Sort, Sift, Pitch and Purge FIRST!!! That way all that's left is for packing.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I have spent two days sorting, donating and packing four of my kids' clothing. The only one left is my fifteen year old daughter's closet. I have been putting off touching that one for quite awhile so it should take two days all by itself.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you have her do all or part of it herself?
My first two wouldn't have had a clue,lol but my youngest has been doing her own laundry and such for quite some time.
She just brings things to me for repairs!
God bless,
Helen(grammea)


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a friend who has 5 boys--ages 3-17+.. She buys really well made clothes --because they are going to be hand me downs.. She uses the tub -system. Each tub has sizes marked w/ a thick sharpie.. As one out grows his sizes, the clothes are placed in the correct tub.. As the youngest one out grows his clothes they are given to the goodwill or used for rags.. She also does this w/ toys.. Each tub is marked w/ age ranges.. Her attic is used for these storage items.. 

I am in the process of moving also... I can understand ..


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

grammea said:


> Can you have her do all or part of it herself?
> My first two wouldn't have had a clue,lol but my youngest has been doing her own laundry and such for quite some time.
> She just brings things to me for repairs!
> God bless,
> Helen(grammea)


She is definitely going to help but I want to be a part of it so that I can help eliminate a lot of items. I also want to hand select the items that will be handed down to her younger sisters.


----------

